# [Glibc] Faire le ménage des locales.

## RaX

Bonjour,

A l'installation d'une nouvelle machine et avec la mise à jour de la glibc, j'ai constaté que pendant le merge, 411 locales ont étés générées . Je n'avais pas configuré le  /etc/locale.gen est-ce pour cela que portage ma généré toutes ces locales ?

Sinon comment faire le ménage proprement des locales ? Si je re-refait un emerge -1 glibc va t'il me supprimer les locales superflues ?

Je sais qu'il existe un outil (app-admin/localepurge) mais j'aurai aimé faire cela plus "proprement". (pour ne pas que equery k glibc ne s'affole) 

Merci a vous.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *man locale-gen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
>       -k, --keep
> ...

 

J'en déduis donc que locale-gen appelé sans l'argument --keep supprimera les locales qui ne sont pas dans /etc/locale.gen

----------

## RaX

C'est ce que j'ai fait après l'update de la glibc mais je n'étais pas sûr que ceci "nettoierai"  les 411 bestioles généré.

----------

## nonas

Tu peux aussi utiliser app-admin/localepurge pour faire du ménage (pratique aussi pour les paquets qui installent des pages de manuel en tout un tas de langue dont tu te contrefiches)

----------

